# Limited or No Connectivity on Internet connect



## Karenjg (May 15, 2006)

Hi,
We are having trouble with our kids' computer which runs Windows XP on AMD Duron Processor -701MHz, 256 MB of Ram. It is hard wired and connected to our cable modem which is a Terayon TJ 715. (My computer is also connected to this modem as well). We could not connect to the internet and the Network card seemed to be the problem. We replaced it with a LinksysLNE 100TX (v5) Fast Ethernet card. But when we try to connect to the Internet the connection icon reads Limited or no connectivity, speed 100.0 Mbps. Oh, and we connected the wire (normally used for Kid's) to our laptop and it connected just fine to the internet.  Any thoughts? The frustration continues...:4-dontkno 
Thank you,
Karen


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Have you tried bypassing the router and connecting the kids PC directly to the modem? Also, have you tried another port on the router (I'm assuming thats what you are using)?


----------



## ecoandy (May 14, 2006)

*problem could be in router permissions*

i had the same problem with a wireless laptop and it was related to the permissions setup on the router / modem. have you ever altered the settings within the router? you could reset them to factory defaults.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Terayon TJ 715 is a DOCSIS modem, not really a router. If your ISP doesn't offer multiple IP addresses, I suspect that only one computer can connect at a time.

I recommend a broadband router connected to the Ethernet connection of the Terayon TJ 715 modem to solve the problem of multiple computers connecting to the Internet.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

johnwill said:


> The Terayon TJ 715 is a DOCSIS modem, not really a router. If your ISP doesn't offer multiple IP addresses, I suspect that only one computer can connect at a time.
> 
> I recommend a broadband router connected to the Ethernet connection of the Terayon TJ 715 modem to solve the problem of multiple computers connecting to the Internet.


If both PCs can connect but only one at a time, then this would be a likley explination. Follow johnwill's suggestion if so.


----------



## Karenjg (May 15, 2006)

*Limited or no connectivity...*

Thanks for your suggestions. I will try them and see what happens.
Karen


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you change the device connected to the modem, you MUST power cycle the modem, or it won't connect to the second device.


----------

